Ask HN: If you have a hard time reading can you still be good programmer? - Onixelen
======
jerven
One of the most impressive programmers I know is blind. So yes,it is possible.

Being dyslexic myself I can say some languages are easier for some people than
others. For example I like java verbosity and camel case as it helps with my
particular variety of reading problems. This frustrated me because I love
python in its philosophy but I can't work in it.

------
dqdo
My brother reads on average 0 to 1 book a year and he is a better code than
me. I personally read about 50 books per year. There is nothing about
programming that requires you to be a good reader. If you are an avid reader,
you will get some more interesting ideas to make your life and work more
fulfilling. If you study another language, you will find many similarities
with the grammar structure of a "human" language and the grammar structure of
most programming languages leading to much cleaner and more well formed code.
As a programmer, as long as you can think clearly about your problem,
understand your users, and have a good understanding of the documentation of
the tools that you are using you should be fine. Reading more exposes us to
ideas that we would usually never think of ourselves but in my personal
experience there are few ideas that come through this way. Most things come to
you the old fashion way -- trial and error. As long as you are persistent and
dedicated to your craft you can become a good programmer regardless of where
you start and how often you read.

~~~
mod
> and have a good understanding of the documentation of the tools that you are
> using

This is really the counterpoint to what you're saying.

You have to read documentation. It's dense and boring. It's the hardest thing
to read. A poor reader is going to have a rough time with it, IMO--
particularly so if they stumble into a poorly documented tool or API.

------
nness
I have a degenerative eye disease and have worn many different variety of
contact lenses (RGP, scleral, piggy-backing etc) before eventually undergoing
a corneal transplant.

I made do for years, it has never been much of an inhibitor.

~~~
md8
keratoconus ?

------
spotman
Depends how hard you try, but don't let reading stop you!

My greatest mentor was mostly blind. He could see the terminal but would need
to be about 2-4 inches away and would be energetically moving his head as he
read the contents of the screen.

------
stevenwiles
Yes, some of the best programmers I've ever met had a hard time reading.

------
amorphid
I have a super hard time reading. ADHD and all that. Getting started with a
new tool is hard, but I power through it. Sooner or later it gets easier.

------
makach
yes, most code is (jokingly): write once, read never^^

It is also said that it is 10x more difficult to read code than to write it.

If you enjoy it, practice. Comment well.

If there is something you don't understand, rewrite, break it up into smaller
pieces. it really takes a long time to understand things, considerable effort
is most of the time required - but it gets easier as your skills improve.

For your own sake or for whomever might read code in the future. Keep it
small, simple - It really helps!

------
bjourne
It depends on what "hard time reading" really means. But generally the answer
is no.

